# Methodenaufruf (der HTML erzeugt) innerhalb von JSP



## Thomas223 (30. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine index.jsp, die eine methode aus einer inkludierten jsp aufrufen soll. so weit so gut, ich habe bisher nur einfache fälle gesehen in denen jsp-methoden java-datentypen zurücklieferten. ich möchte jedoch methoden in der inkludierten jsp aufrufen, die mir html ausgeben, da wo ich diese fragmente brauche.

z.B.

index.jsp:


```
<%@ include file="globals.jsp" %>

<%
 GlobalUtils.printHeader();

//anderer code

 GlobalUtils.printFooter();


%>
--------------------
globals.jsp:

<%!
public class GlobalUtils{
 static void printHeader(){
%>

  

This is the HTML-HEADER



<%!
 }
}
%>
```

hat jemand ahnung wie das funktioniert? mein konstrukt schreibt schon beim inkludieren sämtlichen html code raus.
in php ist so etwas nämlich ganz leicht möglich.

beste grüße


----------



## trazzag (30. Nov 2007)

Wieso setzt du dir die einzelnen Elemente nicht einfach "Baukastenartig" zusammen? Stichwort: Tiles.


----------



## ms (30. Nov 2007)

Thomas223 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in php ist so etwas nämlich ganz leicht möglich.


Mit deinem php-Wissen bist du bei JSPs auf dem Holzweg.
Mach dich mal mit den Grundlagen und Konzepten von JSPs vertraut. 
Zb hier: http://www.jsptutorial.org/

ms


----------



## SnooP (30. Nov 2007)

Bei sowas kommt man schnell in übelsten Spaghetti-Code - daher wird das auch nicht so gemacht  ... - es geht also nur "umständlicher".

Evtl. wäre auch ein entsprechendes Framework wie Struts, Struts2 oder JSF geeigneter, um es quasi gleich richtig zu machen.


----------



## Thomas223 (30. Nov 2007)

aha,
dann werd ich meinen ansatz also noch mal überdenken...

vielen dank!


----------



## maki (30. Nov 2007)

Servlet Spec. lesen
JSP Spec. lesen

Die beiden werden so gut wie immer verwendet wenn Java als Web Server eingesetzt wird


----------

